# Anyone for ETFs?



## amory (6 December 2008)

in my mailbox there's this lengthy message from Martin D.Weiss where he extols the virtues of ETF's.  knowing nothing about them, thought I'd ask advice here.  a couple of snippets out of his spiel: ...

******* 
_Foreign Interest Rates 
Falling Like Dominos! 
Set to Drive U.S. Dollar Sky-High 

*******
..... And now, thanks to simple exchange traded funds (ETFs), you can harness the moneymaking power of this eternal bull market with investments that are as easy to buy or sell as a share of stock in IBM or Microsoft! All thanks to new ETFs dedicated to foreign currencies that ANY investor can buy in a regular brokerage account! _

*******
as I see it, if he's right about the Dollar, then that would explain why gold is going belly-up once again.  and maybe it is indeed time to explore other pastures ...

Question:  assuming they are traded on the ASX, which Australian-listed ETF's would be the most popular?


----------



## SoBadAtTrading (6 December 2008)

*Re: anyone for ETF's?*

From my observation, IKO seems like a good ETF to day trade as its range is usually 5%. Their index which is the Kospi is much more volatile compared to the ASX. Another ETF that i can think of is ISG, this one gives a pretty good dividend yield last i checked.


----------



## IFocus (6 December 2008)

*Re: anyone for ETF's?*

ASX ETF's are limited and low liquidity but I haven't looked at them for ages maybe things have changed.

Amory ideally you have an IB account and trade the ETF's on the US exchanges, the FTSE has an extensive range also I believe not sure about the liquidity.

Here's a link to Leavitt Brothers showing a summary for the US note some are leveraged and some you can buy to go short

http://leavittbrothers.com/stocks-options-futures-trading-reports/2008/11/etfs.cfm


----------



## IFocus (6 December 2008)

*Re: anyone for ETF's?*

Example chart this is USO it tracks the oil price, traded on the AMEX exchange note the volume lots of liquidity

Hope this helps

.


----------



## amory (6 December 2008)

*Re: anyone for ETF's?*

thanks very much everyone, for your prompt & clarifying explanations.

not inclined to experiment on overseas markets at this stage & from what I can see, the ETF's listed on the local market are not particularly liquid or volatile.  I don't really see where that enormous leverage comes in, as implied in mr Weiss's story.  going by his introductory notes, it would seem that he prefers to target the currency markets.  that's where lots of people make heaps ... on the Forex, another mysterious realm.

anyway, it will all require a lot more thought & study!

thanks again ...


----------



## sleepy (7 December 2008)

*Re: Anyone for ETF's?*

Hi IFocus,

How did you do the mini-patterns (e.g., triangle, flag) in the chart for USO ... 
Did you do them manually or use something like patternexplorer.com

sleepy


----------



## IFocus (8 December 2008)

*Re: Anyone for ETF's?*



sleepy said:


> Hi IFocus,
> 
> How did you do the mini-patterns (e.g., triangle, flag) in the chart for USO ...
> Did you do them manually or use something like patternexplorer.com
> ...




All drawn manually Sleepy, Nick alerted me to the 1st one on the way up and I just kept an eye on the chart, nice patterns, nice trend wish they were all so easy


----------

